# Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

*Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen, was ich für eine Halterung für meinen Sony 50W815b brauche? Sie MUSS seitlich schwenkbar sein, da ich 3 typische Sitzpositionen im Zimmer nutze - siehe dazu auch die kleine Zeichnung, und MUSS dabei auch ruhig auch 20-30cm von der Wand abstehen, da meine Wand diagonal durchs Zimmer geht. Wenn ich den LCD zB passend zu Position Nummer 3 schwenke, stößt die rechts Kante des LCDs ja früher an die Wand als es bei einer geraden Wand der Fall wäre. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D.h. es muss keine Halterung sein, die den LCD trotz Schwenkens möglichst nahe der Wand hält. Wichtig ist mir nur, dass er "gerade" ist - aktuell neigt er sich nämlich auf meiner selbstgebauten Drehsockel immer wieder mal um 4-5 Grad nach hinten. 


Wichtig ist halt: der hat offiziell keine Vesa-Norm. Laut Sony-Forum wäre nämlich so ein "Box"-Artiges Adapterteil nötig, siehe hier https://community.sony.de/t5/fernseher/vesa-adapter-fur-w7-und-w8-bravia-fernseher/td-p/1558817   auf der anderen Seite hat mein LCD aber SCHEINBAR die gleichen Bohrungen, die den größeren *55*W815 Vesa-kompatibel machen, was wiederum hier auf der 4. Seite des Threads zwischen Ostwestfale und PeterS (Mod? ) besprochen wird inkl. Bildern. 

Jetzt frag ich mich, ob meiner nicht auch ohne den Adapter auf Vesa passt, wenn man einfach nur den Gehäusetiefen-Unterschied ausgleicht - oder kann da was "verziehen" oder so? Siehe dazu auch mein Foto von meinem LCD, die vier rot markierten Schraubenbereiche bilden ein Quadrat von genau 30x30cm. In der schematischen Seitenansicht sieht man, dass es halt ca 7cm Tiefe sind, die ich noch ausgleichen müsste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acer86 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verlässlich sagen, was ich für eine Halterung für meinen Sony 50W815b brauche? Sie MUSS seitlich schwenkbar sein, da ich 3 typische Sitzpositionen im Zimmer nutze - siehe dazu auch die kleine Zeichnung, und MUSS dabei auch ruhig auch 20-30cm von der Wand abstehen, da meine Wand diagonal durchs Zimmer geht. Wenn ich den LCD zB passend zu Position Nummer 3 schwenke, stößt die rechts Kante des LCDs ja früher an die Wand als es bei einer geraden Wand der Fall wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für dein Vorhaben würde sich diese Halterung eignen, Vogels WALL 2325 schwenkbare TV Wandhalterung, schwarz
nicht ganz billig aber Qualität da wckelt nichts hab die bei mir im einsatz für ein 55zoll Samsung LCD, gerade bei so hohen Wandabständen sollte die Halterung sehr stabil sein sonst kann es vorkommen wen jemand duchs zimmer läuft oder die tür zu knallt das der TV gefühlt 30min nachschaukelt bis das bild wieder ruhig steht^^

eine einfache Lösung für dem 7cm Versatz den du an dein tv hast wären Abstandshülsen, oder vielleicht ein Stück Holz unterlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

puh, das wäre mir viel zu teuer, ich wollte maximal 50€ ausgeben und hoffte, dass jemand eine "normale" Halterung kennt, die passt oder wo man dann halt nur noch längere Schrauben braucht. Ich ärgere mich eben deswegen, dass man vtl diesen Sony-Adapter braucht, der allein schon mind 30€ kostet...  am Ende hat man dann ja über 10% des eigentlichen Fernseherpreises nochmal draufgezahlt. 

Da würde ich dann eher erneut am Tisch "basteln", damit der LCD richtig gerade steht und auch so bleibt. Die Platte, auf der er steht, gibt halt immer ein wenig in eine Richtung nach, weil es eine selbstgemachte "Billiglösung" ist: ich hab einfach ein Stück Regalboden aus dem Baumarkt gekauft als "Drehplatt", da eine dicke Schraube in die Mitte der Platte und durch die Decke des TV-Schrankes hindurch und dann so "Gleiter" an die 4 Ecken unter der Platte druntergeklebt, damit die Platte nicht schleift - Materialkosten: 5€


----------



## stevie4one (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Es scheint so zu sein, dass bei deinem TV wirklich nur die Distanzhülsen für die Befestigung oben benötigt werden. Der Rest ist dann konform mit VESA. Diesen Unterschied gleicht der Adapterkasten von Sony aus. Ich persönlich habe nur Vogels Halterungen im Einsatz und kann wirklich nur positives darüber sagen. Sichere Montage, Spitzenqualität und sehr einfacher Schwenk- und Neigemechanismaus. Das Ganze ist dann allerdings nicht wirklich günstig. Laut der Vogels Homepage reicht für deinen TV die Wall 2225 aus - kostet bei Amazon 109€ - in schwarz oder weiß erhältlich. Zusätzlich benötigt wird für alle Halterungen von Vogels für deinen TV dieses Adapterset. Es beinhaltet für die Befestigung oben Distanzhülsen (laut der Vogels Homepage ist das Adapter-Set kostenlos bei Kauf einer Halterung).  In Summe kostet der "Spaß" dann 109€, wobei die Halterung weiter verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Was ist es denn für eine Wand? Beton/Ziegel/Holz? 

Beim 7cm Abstand würde ich einfach, wie jemand weiter oben geschrieben hat, Holz nehmen. Das durchbohren und als Abstandshalter nutzen, fertig. 


Hier vielleicht noch eine Alternative:
Invision ® TV Wandhalterung - Neue Schlank Linie: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Diese Invision-Wandhalterungen sind schon toll, hab mir selbst zu Weihnachten diese hier gekauft: Invision ® TV Wandhalterung Ultra Schlank Design: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sämtliche Teile aus Metall, die Halterung selbst ist schon richtig schwer. Schrauben und Dübel wurden mitgeliefert, Schrauben waren glaub ich 10mm im Durchmesser und über 10 cm lang. Die Dübel waren jetzt zwar keine superteuren Fischer, aber laut meinem Onkel absolut ausreichend. Und dann hab ich es halt montiert. 4 Löcher gebohrt, Dübel rein, Schrauben angezogen und fertig. 
Das Teil mit den Bohrlöchern, welches auf den Fernseher kommt, besitzt oben so eine Art "Lasche" (die siehst du am Bild auf Amazon, genau mittig im oberen Drittel). Damit hängst du den Fernseher auf die Halterung und schraubst dann noch 2 Schrauben rein, fertig. Die Montage war wirklich kinderleicht. 
Allerdings ist in den Rezensionen von Problemen mit den Bohrlöchern bei Sony-Fernsehern die Rede. 
Ich bin bei meiner Bestellung (40€ war mein Maximum) rein nach den Rezensionen auf Amazon gegangen. Da gibts viele mit Video und viele sind richtig ausführlich und informativ. War bisher definitiv kein Fehlkauf, die Halterung sitzt bombenfest.

Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: Ricoo Wandhalterung Schwenkbar Neigbar R23 Plasma LCD LED Wandhalter fÃ¼r Fernseher mit 76 - 165cm (30 - 65") max. VESA 400x400 universell passend fuer viele TV-Hersteller | Wandabstand nur 98 mm
Hier ein anderer Vorschlag. 
Es beschweren sich ein paar Käufer, dass der Fernseher schief sein. Allerdings hat der Kundendienst diese Rezensionen kommentiert und ein Lösung parat.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Ich mache mir wenn überhaupt eher Sorgen, ob der LCD selber vlt. irgendwie zu sehr belastet wird und dann am Display oder Gehäuse Schäden entstehen. Dass die Halterung "nicht hält", darüber mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Wand ist Beton, und zb selbst ein Brett trägt ja schon 60-100kg, wenn man nur 2x nen 8er Dübel nimmt   ich würde natürlich für eine Halterung je nach dem, wie die genau aussieht, mind 4 Dübel nehmen. Die Ricoo macht irgendwie nen stabileren Eindruck, lieber wäre mir was mit zwei "Armen", die bis zum LCD führen. Gibt es so was bis ich sag mal 50-60€ ?


Die hier scheint dann ja auch zu passen?  Ricoo ® TV Wandhalterung R48 Fernsehhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik das würde mich einfach mehr beruhigen, wenn die Last nicht nur an einem Hauptpunkt sitzt. Nebenbei: der LCD ist auch "nur" 15kg schwer, d.h. bezüglich des Maximaltragegewichtes die Halter  wäre das ja weit weit drunter. Die Invision wird wohl nicht gehen, da steht Vesa 100x200, 200x200 und 400x400, nicht "von bis" - ich bräuchte aber 300x300. 


Eventuelle Dübel, Schrauben&co bekomme ich hier im Baumarkt, das wäre also nicht das Problem.


----------



## stevie4one (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Dann versuche es doch mit der von dir genannten Ricoo Halterung. Statt der Konstruktion mit dem Holzbrett, ließen sich auch Abstandshalter mit kleinen Röhrchen bauen, in die wiederum längere Schrauben eingesetzt werden. Oder so ein fertiges Schrauben-Set und eine Halterung deiner Wahl.

PS: Die erste Invision von Leob12 passt aber, siehe im Beschreibungstext.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Ach so, da sind ja zwei invisions verlinkt - dann würde der in der Tat auch passen. Ich werde mal schauen, was ich mache.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Doch, der TV hält schon  
Es könnte halt zu Clouding kommen da das Panel halt belastet wird durch die Montage, aber dafür gibts ja Guides wie man das wieder richten kann. 

Bei der Invision steht 300x300mm. 
Falls sie nicht passen sollte, kannst du sie ja zurückschicken, aber laut Beschreibung müssten die Maße zu hinhauen. 



> wenn die Last nicht nur an einem Hauptpunkt sitzt.


An meiner Invision hängen zwar nur knapp über 5 kg dran, aber allein die Halterung wiegt gefühlt dasselbe. Die ist wirklich stabil, alle wichtigen Teile sind aus Metall, und es fühlt sich einfach richtig massiv an. 
Hab jetzt mal eine Hantel mit 15 kg auf den komplett ausgefahrenen Arm gestellt sodass das gesamte Gewicht auf der Halterung war. Wasserwaage angelegt und da hat sich nichts gerührt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, der TV hält schon
> Es könnte halt zu Clouding kommen da das Panel halt belastet wird durch die Montage, aber dafür gibts ja Guides wie man das wieder richten kann.
> .


 Jo, ich meinte halt eher, ob nicht auf den zwei "dünnen" Schrauben, die oben in den LCD kommen und dann 7cm Weg bis zur eigentlichen Halterung haben, zuviel Druck lastet. so dass dem LCD da was passiert. Nicht umsonst gibt es ja extra dieses Adapterteil, DENK ich halt... 

und wie würde man Clouding denn wieder "wegbekommen", falls es auftritt?


----------



## Venom89 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Mit massieren über das Panel mit einem weichen Tuch. Natürlich sollte es dann nicht mehr unter Belastung sein. Wenn du Pech hast geht es gar nicht mehr weg. 
Ich würde mir einfach den Adapter kaufen. Wenn der wirklich nur 30 kostet ist das doch kein Ding


----------



## Leob12 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Hier wird es schön erklärt:
Wie beseitigt man Clouding und Banding ? - OC-TECH.DE


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Mit massieren über das Panel mit einem weichen Tuch. Natürlich sollte es dann nicht mehr unter Belastung sein. Wenn du Pech hast geht es gar nicht mehr weg.
> Ich würde mir einfach den Adapter kaufen. Wenn der wirklich nur 30 kostet ist das doch kein Ding


 naja, 40-50 für den Halter UND 30 drauf ist mir zu viel, zudem gibt es den Adapter nicht mehr für nur 30€, sondern erst ab 50€-60€...


----------



## stevie4one (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach ein fertiges Schrauben-Set wie aus meinem Post (Nr. 7) und eine Halterung deiner Wahl? Dann hast du die Baustelle "Clouding" erst garnicht. Die Schrauben sitzen schließlich nur in der dafür vorgesehenen Vesa-Halterung. Da drückt dann nichts flächig auf die Rückseite des TV.


----------



## Leob12 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*

Clouding kann auch bei den normalen Schrauben auftreten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wandhalterung schwenkbar für Sony 50W815b*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach ein fertiges Schrauben-Set wie aus meinem Post (Nr. 7) und eine Halterung deiner Wahl? Dann hast du die Baustelle "Clouding" erst garnicht. Die Schrauben sitzen schließlich nur in der dafür vorgesehenen Vesa-Halterung. Da drückt dann nichts flächig auf die Rückseite des TV.


  ich bin halt nicht sicher, ob die Bohrungen am TV dafür gedacht sind oder ob die ausschließlich zum Montieren dieses Adapterteils da sind, damit die Last sich NICHT auf nur die zwei Schrauben stützt. Denn offiziell ist das ja eben KEIN Vesa, nur die Lochabstände sind halt (zufällig? ) 300mm


----------

